# Platy's aggressive??



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

One of my platy's attacks my other fish... I bought them from a crappy lfs so maybe it is just attacking sick fish. Anyone else experience this??? He tears their fins off, definately a platy


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I do have experience with that. I would suggest that you return it or isolate it or put it with more aggresive fish.


----------



## andrewg (Jul 27, 2008)

I have two platys and 5 guppies in a small tank. After the platys had successfully bred the female now goes after the only male guppy. The male guppy was a beautiful specimen with a great big fan tail, but lost 80% of the tail from the platy nibbling and pecking at it. I'm not sure if the guppy tried to stick something where it shouldn't have been, but the platy hasn't touched any of the females.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have wild type platies and they aren't fin nippers. Even the fancy one I have is well behaved. Maybe he's just overzealous with the ladies? LOL.


----------

